# MSI Board 3 mal Piepen und ein Blackscreen



## Reckarc (13. Mai 2010)

hallo Community,

ich hab ein ziemliches Problem.
Mein PC den ich mir vor 3-4 Monaten zusammengebaut habe, springt nicht mehr richtig an.
Sobalt ich ihn anschalte kommt ein langer dann zwei kurze Piepstöne und der Bildschirm bekommt kein signal.
Also hab ich des mal gegooglet und hab ein paarmal die Antwort gefunden das der Arbeitsspeicher oder die Grafikkarte nicht richtig montiert oder defekt ist.
Ich hab dann alles nochmal auseinader genommen und zusammen gebaut, aber das Pipen hat nicht aufgehört.
was man vll noch sagen muss ist das es vor ca. 2 Wochen angefangen hat. Bis Gestern ist das Problem nur jedes zweite bis dritte mal aufgedrehten.

System:
Board: Msi trinergy (1156)
Kühler: EKL Nordwand
RAM: G.skill Ripjas cl7 1600
Netzteil: Cougar S700
Graka: Gigabyte 5870

Bitte so schnell wie möglich um Hilfe da ich den PC für die Schule brauch
mfg. Reckarc


----------



## Whitey (13. Mai 2010)

Laut Google hast du ein AMI-Bios 

Hier eine Liste von Pieptönen:

BIOS Pieptöne - Fehlermeldungen und Diagnose

Laut dieser Liste ist es ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte.

Edit: Leider hat dein Mainboard keinen Onboard Grafikchip, somit würde ich dir empfehlen eine Grafikkarte von einem Freund auszuleihen und es mit dieser zuversuchen.


----------



## Reckarc (13. Mai 2010)

danke für deine Antwort

ich habs jetzt mal mit ner andere Grafikkarte ausprobiert und als es wieder nich gefunzt hat hab ich sie aufn zweiten slot gesteckt und siehe da es hat geklappt.
Nur das es nur einmal geklappt hat find ich komisch denn jetzt kommt zwar en Signal und es steht aufem Bildschirm das blaue MSI Symbol aber hochfahren tut er nicht.
bei ersten mal ist er hochgefahren.
habs schon mit beiden Grakas ausprobiert.

hat irgendjemand ne Idee an was es liegen könnt?!?


----------



## sanQn (13. Mai 2010)

Ist zwar eine blöde Antwort aber ein Wackelkontakt kann auch sein. Oder du hast eine Mainboardbefestigungsschraube, man ist das ein langes Wort , an einer falschen Stelle verschraubt, es kommt mit dem Mainboard in Berührung und verursacht die Freezes...
Ich will dir nichts unterstellen aber sowas kommt oft vor.


----------

